# sensor de temperatura y radiofrecuencia



## mifacetoledo (Jun 29, 2010)

hola compas.. tengo un proyecto que necesito realizar aver si me pueden hechar la mano..lo que tengo que hacer es enviar datos de un sensor de temperatura  traves de radio frecuencia , hacia un pic el cual esta conectado a un lcd y desplegara la temperatura ala que este sometido 

lm35--->pic 16887--->transmisor(434MHz) ----><----receptor<----pic16f887<---lcd

sera necesario utilizar el ( HT12E C.I. Encoder--HT12D C.I.Decoder  ).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2010)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

¿ Y tenemos que adivinar cual es la parte que te falta ?

Por favor poné la información completa , con datos , planos de lo que ya tenés !

saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y tenemos que adivinar cual es la parte que te falta ?


¡Sí!

Yo, yo , yo... La antena 
¿Gané?


----------



## joakiy (Jun 30, 2010)

Cuanto os complicáis la vida.... Lo suyo es poner un circuito generador de tono gobernado por un termistor y conectado al modulador a cualquier transmisor de fm simple. Y para saber la temperatura, encendemos una radio, sintonizamos la emisión de nuestra sonda y desciframos la temperatura a oído.
Para resultados más precisos, no estaría mal hacerse con un frecuencímetro.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

> Lo suyo es poner un circuito generador de tono gobernado por un termistor y conectado al modulador a cualquier transmisor de fm simple.



hola joakly 
oye me podrias dar  una pista de como podria generar un tono??? quiero hacer algo como dices...


----------



## joakiy (Jun 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> hola joakly
> oye me podrias dar  una pista de como podria generar un tono??? quiero hacer algo como dices...



Mira, algo muy parecido y divertido para experimentar:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/genaudio/index.htm


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

gracias joakiy

le voy a dar una estudiada para ver si lo puedo realizar....

encontre un transceiver....

CM8880/MT8880
http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.sgatec.com/shop/product_images/d/mt8880__71658.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.sgatec.com/shop/products.php%3Fproduct%3DMT8880-%257B47%257D-CM8880-Detector-y-generador-de-tonos-telefonicos&usg=__TJ0PE4lBOlbY-_6sP6C9Gs1obo4=&h=236&w=350&sz=12&hl=es&start=36&sig2=VKhKlknXjzhOb5aPrn-Lgw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=q54Spi6SXrTIHM:&tbnh=81&tbnw=120&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgenerador%2Bde%2Btonos%26start%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=dDcrTMf2C8_Qcb6BudkC
por si les sirve por aca....

saludos....


----------



## joakiy (Jun 30, 2010)

Lubeck, también puedes utilizar un ne555:







Pones el termistor en serie con el potenciómetro de 100k que regula el tono y ya lo tienes.


----------

